# Does your dog go to bed?



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wanted to ask how many of you have dogs that put themselves to bed? Sonny is crated and every time between 9:30-10pm he gets up goes in his crate and is done for the evening. It is way cute and we always know the time. On the other hand, Cabela's bed (which is in the kitchen) is not very appealing to him he would rather be under the covers buried on the couch next to me.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

My dogs just seem to know when the TV goes off at night, they go into their beds. They usually are lounging around in the living room until I click the remote and then they both get up immediately.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson knows bed time...he knows my little rituals and when I say "Let's go to bed" he goes straight in his crate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I always eat a tiny snack while I read, so naturally they all follow me. Coke usually sleeps starting on the bed. Nikon graduated out of his crate last week (he's 5 months), so he either sleeps on the floor where his crate used to be or he snuggles in on Kenya's dog bed.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes they know when I go up to wash my face and brush my teeth it time for Night night and when I come down they are laying on their blankeys


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley gets up on the bed for an hour or so when we go to sleep so that's her signal. We all go up and brush our teeth and she gets a few more minutes of play time, then we all get in bed, lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When we say Go To Bed the dogs fight over the crates!!







Could be that from day 1 they always got (and continue to get) treats for going in their crates.

This does backfire sometimes - like when I want to change the bedding in the crate and I can't get Mauser OUT of it!









We tried letting Sasha sleep with us a couple times but she fidgets the whole night and neither DH nor I get much sleep, so she sleeps in her crate.

Mauser gets to sleep with us when we know he's truly tired - otherwise he wakes up around 3 am and wants to go potty and then play.

The three little guys always wait to see who's name ISN'T called when we say Go To Bed because that's the one that gets to sleep with us.

If we win the lottery we are having a mattress and bed cutom made for us. It will be the size of two queen sized beds side by side. That way ALL the dogs can sleep with us! Right now if we let more than one on the bed with us *I* end up sleeping on the very edge of the bed!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan knows when it's bedtime...around 10 oclock you can find him laying on his dog bed...or glaring at us. We can say "go to bed" and he'll go on in. 

Anna is still figuring it out, but she usually passes out about 10 as well.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Shutting the TV off normally gets them going to bed or if we say "Bed Time Bonzo's" they both walk to their beds and wait for the night rub down and treat.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

At home, I usually go to bed around 9pm and I'll let him out for the last pee of the night, turn everything off and say "let's to to bed". Phoenix goes straight to his bed in my bedroom.

When we are visit my folks or they are dogsitting for me Phoenix puts himself to bed. My folks are retired and thus, have a later bedtime. Around 9pm he'll bug them to go pee and then when he comes back in, he goes straight to their bedroom, jumps on the bed and promptly goes to sleep. (Whether I'm up or not) there are lots of times either my mom or dad have to move him so they can get into their bed.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie does. By 9-10ish she'll just walk up the stairs and either lie in front of the bedroom door, or she'll go right in and lie down on the blanket we have for her. Titan I have to make go to bed. If Katie is downstairs when I'm ready, I'll just say "Lets go to bed" and Katie runs up the stairs and gets in her spot. Now Titan is learning to follow her, so its getting easier to not have to drag him up there.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Like so many have said, Sean is a creature of habit, my habits that is.







He lies on the floor when I watch tv at night and as soon as I press the remote off he jumps up to go out for his last pee of the night, then treat, then up the stairs to our youngest daughter's bedroom. Since she's away at college he won't stay in her room but always goes there first. I guess he misses her as much as we do.


----------

